# Windows defender destroying my CPU Speed



## Logixal1 (Sep 2, 2016)

okay so ive googled everything i can so far to get rid of this garbage.

the anti-malware service executable in my task manager is taking up consistently 16% of my CPU. the windows defender server.

ive gone into the registry and disabled it. 
i have norton anti virus installed.
group policies dont exist anymore apparently.
ive tried the "run" method to edit the registry.
i cant just stop the process either, it wont let me.

im at a loss. not sure what else to do?!

i stream and this thing is making my computer drop alot of frames because of it.

EDIT: might help to know what im running eh?

64bit - Windows 10 home
intel i7
32gb ram




is there ANY way to just delete this garbage off my computer?

thank you for the help! its greatly appreciated!

Logixal1 ~


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd recommend properly deleting Norton using there uninstall program and using Windows Defender as your AV. MBAM would compliment the picture. BTW, Group Policy is available in 10 Pro.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Logixal1 said:


> i have norton anti virus installed.
> 
> is there ANY way to just delete this garbage off my computer?





Corday said:


> I'd recommend properly deleting Norton using there uninstall program



Agreed. I've personally never seen any good come from Norton and have had to reformat drives to vanquish their garbage.

The conflict between it and Defender could be your bigger problem.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here you go......

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v60392881


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If you choose to not use Defender instead of Norton, you can use https://www.sordum.org/9480/defender-control-v1-5/ to disable Defender. Group Policy, if available, just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## profdlp (Jun 3, 2007)

Norton used to be wonderful. I would buy their Norton System Works every year. Then in the early 2000s it turned into a horrible pile of bloatware. It was like every year they they sat down and said "How do we get people to ante up for the new version?" "I know - tack on some new 'features' that no one needs and call it 'new and improved'". I had heard that in recent years it had improved, but perhaps that was not exactly true...


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

Were you running both Norton and Defender? FYI, I stopped running Norton years ago because it could drag any PC I had to a slow creep. Typically, after original installation, it would work OK for a few months, then come close to disabling the PC. I've never had a problem with Defender.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

pbug56 said:


> Were you running both Norton and Defender? FYI, I stopped running Norton years ago because it could drag any PC I had to a slow creep. Typically, after original installation, it would work OK for a few months, then come close to disabling the PC. I've never had a problem with Defender.


Defender automatically disables itself in the precense of another active antivirus, but the antimalware service keeps running and using resources, since v1903 from my observation. You can't uninstall Defender to run a different av solution, you can only disable it, so yes and no, OP is running both Norton and Defender. Yes in the sense that both are present on the system and no in the sense that they are not both fully functioning at the same time.


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

In the end, clean Norton off your system and make sure that you didn't do any harm to Defender.


----------



## paul1nz (Nov 18, 2004)

This works for Windows 7 and Vista and could work on Windows 10: Windows Defender Uninstaller https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/windows_defender_uninstaller.html


----------



## netbee (Oct 21, 2012)

Corday said:


> I'd recommend properly deleting Norton using there uninstall program and using Windows Defender as your AV. MBAM would compliment the picture. BTW, Group Policy is available in 10 Pro.


USE NORTON UNINSTALL TOOL


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you should not attempt to uninstall defender, you will not receive updates and will have to perform a clean install. The best advice offered here is to uninstall Norton you do not need it, defender is all the protection needed.


----------

